# Inline reel ... Which one?



## Garrettsdad (Dec 28, 2010)

Leaning towards the purchase of an inline reel for panfish. I normally go w/ quality, do it lasts and performs for years


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

i picked up a number 8 fishing code blue reel and am very happy with it. any ways check them out at sportsmensdirect.com. for $25 i don't think they can be beat even by the 13 fishing black Betty reel not the 6061 black Betty. the 13 fishing and the code blue i am refereeing to are basically the same drags systems. and you can fish it with gloves on they are not anti reverse like that of the black Betty 6061. you got to fight the drag if you tighten it to much unlike the 6061 reel. but for 99.99 for the 6061 and $25 for the code blue there are reason the 6061 would be better like pike waleye etc. but there is the house reel sports mens direct carries that are on sale right now too. there fairly good from what i hear too here is a link to sportmensdirect too... any ways best of luck......

https://www.sportsmensdirect.com/store/index.php?cPath=23_73_68_138_144_642


----------



## Garrettsdad (Dec 28, 2010)

It's mainly the drag that has me confused, the rods I've picked up seem to have a very cheap drag system, haven't had the black Betty in my hands yet though


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

the drag on the 13 fishing for 39.99 and the code blue for $25 have a draw bar drag it is a good drag. this is just if you really tighten it down your reeling against that tightness just remember that. 

there is no bearing in those reels said above that allow you to reel then when the fish runs to stops it going in the other direction and turn the drag on. it is not till the 99.99 dollar black Betty that you get the bearing in it see the price points...


i think the code blue is awesome for pan fish has enough strength and fine tuning to save 2 lb test and not get line twist. so you jig is spinning in front of the fish. just remember if you want heavy drag on the code blue your reeling in the fish against it. 

any ways best of luck.


----------



## vans (Jan 26, 2006)

Look at the Ice Hopper line from Sportsman Direct, they offer two models

Tight Liner for 15.95
Tight line Extreme for 39.95

I just ordered a couple and hope they are decent


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

On the code blue reels hen the fish is pulling against the drag does the handle on the reel spin or can can you hold the handle


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

the handle spins with the spool. so when ever the spool moves the handle moves.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

vans said:


> Look at the Ice Hopper line from Sportsman Direct, they offer two models
> 
> Tight Liner for 15.95
> Tight line Extreme for 39.95
> ...


For my personal rods the Tight Line Extreme is what I like and use. But both are a great choice for us that chase panfish. I have caught walleye, bass and Northerns on both of these reels. They can both be switched from left and right hand retrieve easily.

The Tight Line Extreme is the lightest geared inline, straight line, fly reel what every you want to call them on the market right now.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Scout 2 said:


> On the code blue reels hen the fish is pulling against the drag does the handle on the reel spin or can can you hold the handle


On all of the follow inline style reels the handle spins when the fish pulls against the friction drag. Ice Tech Razor, 13 Fishing Black Betty, No8 Code Blue, Frabill 101XLA, Clam Spooler,HT Tight Line,Beam 21, and our Ice Hopper Tight Liner and Tight Line Extreme. I may have messed a few here. 

The 13 Fishing Black Betty 6061, Frabill 241 and 261, Eagle Claw two models, all have a star drag.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

I have been using the fly style reels for ice fishing for 15 years or so. There is one very big name in ice fishing which I will not name seen their 1st one on a rod in my Fish Trap at a Trap Attack Tourney on Wamplers along time ago. We had a nice chat about reels and rods that day.

I wasn't alone in using these reels before they went main stream. Many of us went to these on our own. But this evolution of Ice reels started along time ago. John wrote up a great blog on this for our website which can be read here:

The Hard Water Fly Reel Evolution

Every brand and style has it's Pro's and Con's. Depending on your style of holding the rod and what your fish for ,would determine which style best fits your needs.All offer the benefit of no line twist which means no jig spin and if you want to catch really big gills and panfish on a regular bases you should worry about this.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

swaprat said:


> i picked up a number 8 fishing code blue reel and am very happy with it. any ways check them out at sportsmensdirect.com. for $25 i don't think they can be beat even by the 13 fishing black Betty reel not the 6061 black Betty. the 13 fishing and the code blue i am refereeing to are basically the same drags systems. and you can fish it with gloves on they are not anti reverse like that of the black Betty 6061. you got to fight the drag if you tighten it to much unlike the 6061 reel. but for 99.99 for the 6061 and $25 for the code blue there are reason the 6061 would be better like pike waleye etc. but there is the house reel sports mens direct carries that are on sale right now too. there fairly good from what i hear too here is a link to sportmensdirect too... any ways best of luck......
> 
> https://www.sportsmensdirect.com/store/index.php?cPath=23_73_68_138_144_642


The Code Blue is a Graphite version of the Black Betty.
No 8 is a brand of 13 Fishing.

13 Fishing Black Betty $39.99

Right now if you buy a Black Betty, 6061 or a tear Drop you get a free 13 Fishing Winter Beanie while supplies last.

No 8 Code Blue $24.99


----------



## Muskyrush (Jan 13, 2013)

Tight line extreme is an awesome reel I run four of them on my rods haven't had Amy problems with them


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Used The Fishing 13 Black Betty reels all last season for panfish, seem to be a quality reel, drag was smooth when set for use with 2# p-line. Landed some hefty gills and crappie using the Black Betty and the drag preformed flawlessly.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

raisinrat said:


> The Code Blue is a Graphite version of the Black Betty.
> No 8 is a brand of 13 Fishing.
> 
> 13 Fishing Black Betty $39.99
> ...



exactly like said by raisinrat. 
there is only like two difference's between the two reels. one the code blue is made of graphite just like a lot of spinning reels are. it is a very rigid graphite for the reel foot . were the the 13 fishing is aluminum. difference number two the price on the code blue is $25 instead of $40 for the 13 fishing black Betty. those are the only two difference's i know of and the graphite is as strong as the aluminum if that gives a hint. a very good deal that code blue reel is if you ask me. there maybe a difference in drag like cork for the code blue versus rulon or cork composite etc.. etc.. or what ever the black Betty uses for a drag washer... but the code blue is silky smooth if you ask me.. and i am sure the 13 fishing black Betty is too.. if you want to save a buck and get a awesome reel i would go code blue.....


----------



## leadbelly (Dec 29, 2010)

I just picked up 2 at cabelas for 29 bucks each. They seam alright. Time will tell


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

leadbelly said:


> I just picked up 2 at cabelas for 29 bucks each. They seam alright. Time will tell


that's a good deal for the 13 fishing black betty reel. do you happen to know if there still on sale? for others just encase there wondering like in store price? 
i already got the code blue reels for 25 and i am content with them. there basically the same as the black betty reels except for the two reasons said above...


----------



## leadbelly (Dec 29, 2010)

Got them at the g.r. Store they had quite a few left. They are the easy touch combo. Feature graphite frame and spool, Teflon center drag system, cork handles. I think it that the 29 dollar is the regular price


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

swaprat said:


> that's a good deal for the 13 fishing black betty reel. do you happen to know if there still on sale? for others just encase there wondering like in store price?
> i already got the code blue reels for 25 and i am content with them. there basically the same as the black betty reels except for the two reasons said above...


Thats not the Black Betty reel. The Black Betty reels are Priced MAP and no one can charge less then 39.99 for them.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

vans said:


> Look at the Ice Hopper line from Sportsman Direct, they offer two models
> 
> Tight Liner for 15.95
> Tight line Extreme for 39.95
> ...


After a bit of research and hearing that Justin uses these, I just pulled the trigger on a couple as well. I have the Black Betty and must say that I am not a big fan. Hoping the Hopper will impress.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Sure is a lot of new fancy inline reels out there nowdays. What's wrong with the one that started it all....

http://www.basspro.com/Schooleys-Sp...g_googleproductextensions&kpid=12082905321612


----------



## slightofhand (Jul 21, 2010)

Ice Hopper from Sportsmans Direct


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Ralph Smith said:


> Sure is a lot of new fancy inline reels out there nowdays. What's wrong with the one that started it all....
> 
> http://www.basspro.com/Schooleys-Sp...g_googleproductextensions&kpid=12082905321612


We stock those also
https://www.sportsmensdirect.com/st..._84_435_617&osCsid=kqksdlqcvje9iga5kb3v95mjj4


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

raisinrat said:


> Thats not the Black Betty reel. The Black Betty reels are Priced MAP and no one can charge less then 39.99 for them.



i thought he was talking the 13 fishing black Betty by the price he said cause there cheaper at your store for the code blues even with shipping&tax. any ways they are great reel no matter what any one says or pays. lol's. any ways best of luck......


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

Ive been using schooley type reels for over 30 yrs. They have definately come out with some nice ones in the last few yrs. I have bought and tried many of thwm and so far have been most impressed with the 13 Fishing line especially in the multiplier type reels. I was nor impressed with the Frabill or the Eagle Claw multipliers. The 6061 and the newer Pear reel are pricey but we spend that much on a good spinning reel that twists the line up. There is also a larger diameter nylon Schooley type reel out now, but I havent seen one yet. Should be a good cheaper alternative. The reels from Sportsmans Direct should also be good as Chuck and Mason know good equipment and wouldnt sell junk. I will update as I try the new reels.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

fishctchr said:


> Ive been using schooley type reels for over 30 yrs. They have definately come out with some nice ones in the last few yrs. I have bought and tried many of thwm and so far have been most impressed with the 13 Fishing line especially in the multiplier type reels. I was nor impressed with the Frabill or the Eagle Claw multipliers. The 6061 and the newer Pear reel are pricey but we spend that much on a good spinning reel that twists the line up. *There is also a larger diameter nylon Schooley type reel out now, but I havent seen one yet. Should be a good cheaper alternative*. The reels from Sportsmans Direct should also be good as Chuck and Mason know good equipment and wouldnt sell junk. I will update as I try the new reels.


Looking forward to some more udates on how these reels work. Don't need much up here on the bay for perch, just a stick and Russian style spoon, but would like to get back into bluegilling, and some newer upgrades schooley's sounds like a winner. You can make a Teflon washer to put behind the drag nut to help make them much smoother also in case you get a bigger fish on.


----------



## ready2fish (Apr 2, 2009)

fishctchr said:


> Ive been using schooley type reels for over 30 yrs. They have definately come out with some nice ones in the last few yrs. I have bought and tried many of thwm and so far have been most impressed with the 13 Fishing line especially in the multiplier type reels. I was nor impressed with the Frabill or the Eagle Claw multipliers. The 6061 and the newer Pear reel are pricey but we spend that much on a good spinning reel that twists the line up. There is also a larger diameter nylon Schooley type reel out now, but I havent seen one yet. Should be a good cheaper alternative. The reels from Sportsmans Direct should also be good as Chuck and Mason know good equipment and wouldnt sell junk. I will update as I try the new reels.



When you say your not impressed with the Frabill reel, are you talking about the Straight Line 261 reel?

I picked up one of these to try this year it looks like a good reel, just hope the drag works well


----------



## huxIIIhammer (Feb 28, 2005)

Ralph Smith said:


> Looking forward to some more udates on how these reels work. Don't need much up here on the bay for perch, just a stick and Russian style spoon, but would like to get back into bluegilling, and some newer upgrades schooley's sounds like a winner. You can make a Teflon washer to put behind the drag nut to help make them much smoother also in case you get a bigger fish on.


Good idea on the teflon washer mod!


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

I bought a pair of the Frabill 241C,s have not tried the 261 yet. Hopefully they made some improvements. I have a couple buddies who are Frabill guys and they told me last year that Frabill had a new one ciming out. I cant wait to get my hands on the new Teardrop reel from 13 Fishing and see how it holds up.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

fishctchr said:


> I bought a pair of the Frabill 241C,s have not tried the 261 yet. Hopefully they made some improvements. I have a couple buddies who are Frabill guys and they told me last year that Frabill had a new one ciming out. I cant wait to get my hands on the new Teardrop reel from 13 Fishing and see how it holds up.


We have the left and Right hand in stock right now. And we are giving away a free 13 Fishing winter Beanie with each reel.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Ralph Smith said:


> Sure is a lot of new fancy inline reels out there nowdays. What's wrong with the one that started it all....
> 
> http://www.basspro.com/Schooleys-Sp...g_googleproductextensions&kpid=12082905321612


I was hoping someone would have already brought these up! 

Never thought of it until now but besides my Schooleys I guess I do have another in-line reel. Got it brand new about 40 years ago! 









My Martin 63!


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Ralph Smith said:


> Sure is a lot of new fancy inline reels out there nowdays. What's wrong with the one that started it all....
> 
> http://www.basspro.com/Schooleys-Sp...g_googleproductextensions&kpid=12082905321612


Thanks Ralph, I was hoping someone would have already brought these up! Great idea on the drag washer, I cut mine out of milk jug plastic, make them for my old Mitchell 300's the same way. 

Never thought of it until now but besides my Schooleys I guess I do have another in-line reel. Got it brand new a little over 40 years ago! 









My Martin 63!


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Burksee said:


> Thanks Ralph, I was hoping someone would have already brought these up! Great idea on the drag washer, *I cut mine out of milk jug plastic, make them for my old Mitchell 300's *the same way.
> 
> Never thought of it until now but besides my Schooleys I guess I do have another in-line reel. Got it brand new a little over 40 years ago!
> 
> ...


That's where I got the idea. When I used to work at dow, we access to a lot of sheet Teflon, and we would stamp out some washers for our 300's also. Smooth as silk on the drags, works great


----------

